# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  March 2008 Formal Opticianry Classes available

## tmorse

*

Located in beautiful Vancouver, BC  CANADA, we are now accepting US applications for our six (6)-month Dispensing and Contact Lens Fitter program, beginning March 12th, 2008. 

Your training will get you a 'pass' score in the ABO/AC and NCLE/AC exams if you are a top student. Also eligible to sit for Canada's National exams in Dispensing and Contact Lens Fitter if desired.

Good working knowledge of basic ALGEBRA, or MATH that included Algebra an absolute necessity. 

See our web site www.bccollegeofoptics.ca  for Registration Form and course particulars.

**Please note tuition fee increase for 2008 to $9670.00CAD (presently about $9100.00USD) and no Study Permit required for US citizens since course is only six (6)-months in length.
:cheers:
*

----------

